# Kopf leer, keine Ideen mehr für einen Award!



## GODagain (8. März 2005)

Nachdem ich jetzt ca. 4 Stunden in PS rumprobiert habe einen Award für meine Seite zu erstellen gebe ich auf. Entweder ich kann das was ich mir vorstelle einfach anhand mangelnder PS Kenntnisse nicht so umsetzten wie ich mir das vorstelle oder mir gehen die Ideen aus.. :suspekt: 

Deshalb dachte ich mir schreibe ich das mal hier in die Creative Lounge, mit der Hoffnung das hier jemand eine idee für mein unterfangen hat. 

drin stehen soll eigentlich nur "VSN HIT", aber das was mache ich drum herum, ein goldens mänchen, eine Medallie...keine ahnung mehr...

was kann man mit wertvoll oder besonders toll noch identifizieren, was dazu passen könnte, jemand eine Idee oder einen designvorschlag oder eine beispielbild


----------



## versuch13 (9. März 2005)

Verstehe ich das richtig, du willst dir selbst einen Award für deine Seite verleihen?


----------



## Suchfunktion (9. März 2005)

So wie ich das verstanden habe,
will er Awards vergeben, weiss aber noch nicht, wie die 'auszeichnungen' aussehen sollen..


----------



## thecamillo (9. März 2005)

servus, 

warum bastelst du net in C4D einen geschliffenen Diamanten, das ist auch ein sehr wertvolle Objekt und man verbindet damit auch gleich etwas Einzigartiges, sozusagen ein Prestigeobjekt! Oder mach doch ne Oscarfigur und schreib eben unten diese Buchstaben rein! SteffanRaab machts doch auch so, warum also net auch du *g! Ich hoffe ich habe deiner Kreativität etwas geholfen!

cu    thecamillo


----------



## GODagain (9. März 2005)

@versuch13

siehe suchfunktion   

@thecamillo
nette idee, allerdings hab ich C4D leider nicht und wenn ich es hätte, dann wüste ich nicht wie es es machen sollte


----------



## BeaTBoxX (10. März 2005)

Wofuer steht denn  "VSN HIT" ?

Evtl lässt sich da die ein oder andere Assoziation wecken.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## GODagain (11. März 2005)

videospielenetzwerk HIT


----------



## webfreak (11. März 2005)

n Joystick fällt mir da auf anhieb ein, oder ein Fadenkreuz...
Vielleicht auch ein "Siegertreppchen"

Vielleicht hilfts dir ja...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (11. März 2005)

Also mir faellt da so ein klassischer Arcade Automat ein %)


----------



## GODagain (11. März 2005)

Arcade Automat finde ich eine prima idee, nur wie soll man daraus einen auszeichnung machen ?


----------



## fluessig (12. März 2005)

Na du zeigst zB. einen goldenen Automaten und auf dem Bildschirm ist #1 zu sehen oder so. Wenn du den dann noch mit einem Fischaugeneffekt passend verzerrst (der Bildschirm ist groß zu sehen), dann sollte das lustig und gut aussehen.


----------



## GODagain (12. März 2005)

also das mit dem automaten, ich denke das wird mir irgendwie zu "unförmig" und passt irgenwie nicht in den entsprechenden testbereicht...

nachdem ich mal ein bischen bei google nach ideen gesucht habe bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen...so in etwa könnte ich mir das vorstellen, allerdings bin ich mit meinem ps kentnissen wohl etwas zu weit davon entfernt sowas zu erstellen  :suspekt: 

http://gw.marketingden.com/planets/images/gallery/rendering/medal.jpg

http://gw.marketingden.com/new/images/portairport.jpg


----------



## BeaTBoxX (12. März 2005)

Hm ist halt voll allgemein ich dachte du suchst etwas Computerspiele bezogenes.
Ich wuerde da schon doch zuerst an ein Gamepad /Joystick oder wie gesagt so nen Automaten denken.

Die idee hatte ich auch schon was oben geschrieben wurde. So ein Linseneffekt. der etwas verzerrt das ganze.. Evtl sogar etwas im Comic- Stil.


----------

